# Goldberg variations



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I just read a review of Cameron Carpenter's Goldberg variations by Bach on an organ built for him. It has 5 manuals (keyboards) and 207 stops meaning countless registrations. He seems more interested in sounds and color than Bach quite often. the critic said Carpenter's flamboyance "makes Virgil Fox look like Helmut Walcha." Judge for yourself


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

It just goes to show, as with an iceberg, with the Goldberg one only encounters 1/10th of the score in any given performance. The larger portion of the piece remains hidden. Each performance (by artist(s) or instrument(s)) reveals a previously hidden portion of the "berg", which is why I advocate experiencing this particular Bach masterpiece in as many versions as possible.
Thanks for this post.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

larold said:


> I just read a review of Cameron Carpenter's Goldberg variations by Bach on an organ built for him. It has 5 manuals (keyboards) and 207 stops meaning countless registrations. He seems more interested in sounds and color than Bach quite often. the critic said Carpenter's flamboyance "makes Virgil Fox look like Helmut Walcha." Judge for yourself


It's an example of a musician displaying his instrument and his skill handling it. I hadn't noticed anything to suggest that @SONNET CLV is right when he suggests it reveals a "hidden portion" of the music.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

zv xs\zvxsvxsdvdxsbvdxbv dxb xfcd


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

larold said:


> I just read a review of Cameron Carpenter's Goldberg variations by Bach on an organ built for him. It has 5 manuals (keyboards) and 207 stops meaning countless registrations. He seems more interested in sounds and color than Bach quite often. the critic said Carpenter's flamboyance "makes Virgil Fox look like Helmut Walcha." Judge for yourself


Amazing, awesome,simply fantastic! The man is superhuman and the organ from outer space. Thanks for the video.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Mandryka said:


> zv xs\zvxsvxsdvdxsbvdxbv dxb xfcd






Carsten Klomp





Benjamin Alard


----------

